# Let's make a 12 days of Christmas song for Ralph



## 4stardaysbahbe (Dec 25, 2022)

I'll start.

On the first day of Guntsmas, my horse love gave to me
A dead pedo Jawsh Moon


----------



## Super Saiyan Hitler (Dec 25, 2022)

On the second day of Guntmas, my horse love gave to me
Two bastard children,
And a dead pedo Jawsh Moon


----------



## Game of Moans (Dec 25, 2022)

On the third day of Guntmas, my horse love gave to me
Three court convictions,
Two bastard children,
And a dead pedo Jawsh Moon


----------



## PhoBingas (Dec 25, 2022)

On the third day of Guntmas, my horse love gave to me
Four gunt folds,
Three court convictions,
Two bastard children,
And a dead pedo Jawsh Moon


----------



## oopsie doodle (Dec 25, 2022)

On the fifth day of Guntmas, my horse love gave to me
FIIIIVE PAW-PAW'S RINGS*
Four gunt folds,
Three court convictions,
Two bastard children,
And a dead pedo Jawsh Moon




*and the concomitant nasty rash


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Dec 25, 2022)

On a sixth day of Guntsmas, my horse love gave to me
Six more blood enemies 
FIIIIVE PAW-PAW'S RINGS
Four gunt folds,
Three court convictions,
Two bastard children,
And a dead pedo Jawsh Moon


----------



## handledegree (Dec 25, 2022)

On the seventh day of Guntsmas, my horse love gave to me
Seven platform bans
Six more blood enemies
FIIIIVE PAW-PAW'S RINGS
Four gunt folds,
Three court convictions,
Two bastard children,
And a dead pedo Jawsh Moon


----------



## disavow (Dec 25, 2022)

On a seventh day of Guntsmas, my horse love gave to me
Eight feuds a-simmerin'
Seven platform bans
Six more blood enemies
FIIIIVE PAW-PAW'S RINGS
Four gunt folds,
Three court convictions,
Two bastard children,
And a dead pedo Jawsh Moon


----------



## GenericEdgelordSupreme (Dec 25, 2022)

Damn, I'm way too late to make the last line "and a gunt that hangs down past my knees."


----------



## MuppetSlaughter (Dec 25, 2022)

On the 9th day of Guntsmas, my horse love gave to me
9 court cases pending
Eight feuds a-simmerin'
Seven platform bans
Six more blood enemies
FIIIIVE PAW-PAW'S RINGS
Four gunt folds,
Three court convictions,
Two bastard children,
And a dead pedo Jawsh Moo


----------



## Agent Sandoval (Dec 25, 2022)

On a tenth day of Guntsmas, my horse love gave to me
Ten sharts while streaming
Nine court cases pending
Eight feuds a-simmerin'
Seven platform bans
Six more blood enemies
FIIIIVE PAW-PAW'S RINGS
Four gunt folds,
Three court convictions,
Two bastard children,
And a dead pedo Jawsh Moon


----------



## PhoBingas (Dec 25, 2022)

On the eleventh day of Guntmast, my horse love gave to me
Eleven bars of xanax
Ten sharts while streaming
Nine court cases pending
Eight feuds a-simmerin'
Seven platform bans
Six more blood enemies
FIIIIVE PAW-PAW'S RINGS
Four gunt folds,
Three court convictions,
Two bastard children,
And a dead pedo Jawsh Moon


----------



## Pelican Bones (Dec 25, 2022)

On the twelfth day of Guntmast, my horse love gave to me
Twelve months left to live
Eleven bars of xanax
Ten sharts while streaming
Nine court cases pending
Eight feuds a-simmerin'
Seven platform bans
Six more blood enemies
FIIIIVE PAW-PAW'S RINGS
Four gunt folds,
Three court convictions,
Two bastard children,
And a dead pedo Jawsh Moon


----------



## Miracle (Dec 26, 2022)

Bravo!
Little disappointed the last day wasn't twelve ears of corn, but twelve months to live fits better with Josh's 2023 prediction.
Good show!


----------



## 4stardaysbahbe (Dec 26, 2022)

Proud of you guys, these are twelve days Ralph would be pleased with as much as a pig would be with mud


----------

